# Homemade Tools >  Shay

## big o

Scratch built mill vise ,copied from similar type of vises .Made to fit my Asian mill.

----------

NickP (Feb 18, 2018),

Paul Jones (Feb 18, 2018),

Seedtick (Feb 17, 2018)

----------


## thehomeengineer

Hi big o

Very nicely made. I like how simple the design is, this is such a versatile vice. I have one similar but it is a commercial made one. 

The loco?

Thank you for posting
The Home Engineer

----------


## Jon

Nice! Is this a practice post? I see it's in the Practice Posting subforum. If not, I can move it to the Homemade Tools subforum.

----------


## big o

Jon ,please move my mill vise to the "Homemade Tools Subforum" . big O .

----------


## Jon

All set, just moved it. Cool vise.

----------


## jasonrob

Hi big o, thanks for the post. The photo really helps. I found on the web a really bad set of drawings that were quite ambiguous. The photo makes sense, now I can actually make one.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks big o! We've added your Mill Vise to our Vises category,
as well as to your builder page: big o's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Mill Vise
 by big o

tags:
vise, mill

----------

